# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Российские ученые совершили прорыв в электронике

## Irina

*Российские ученые совершили прорыв в электронике*

МОСКВА, 6 апреля. Российский ученый Иван Олейник и его американский соавтор Мэтиас Батзилл, работающие в Южнофлоридском университете в США, создали проводник толщиной в несколько атомов.

Как передает ИТАР-ТАСС, по оценке Национального научного фонда (ННФ) США, эта работа имеет огромное прикладное значение в дальнейшем развитии и миниатюризации современной электроники. Благодаря ей открывается перспектива сохранения в силе знаменитого «закона Мура» — эмпирического прогноза одного из основателей компании «Интел» Гордона Мура, согласно которому число транзисторов на кристалле удваивается каждые полтора-два года.

Как рассказал Олейник, он выполнял теоретическую, а Батзилл — экспериментальную часть совместной работы, в рамках которой на поверхности никелевого кристалла выращивался графен — двумерный кристалл атомов углерода толщиной в один атом. По свидетельству ННФ, многие специалисты считают, что графен может со временем «заменить кремний в качестве материала для изготовления практически всей электроники». Но для этого науке необходимо научиться модифицировать нужным образом свойства этого нового наноматериала.

----------


## Sanych

Электроника - это хорошо. Но нам в первую очередь нужна альтернатива бензину. ИМХО.

----------

